# FYI: 5-19-06, Cheap Streets of Willow Track day!



## GideonArcher (Apr 23, 2006)

My friends at the Socal SE-R club (yep, Nissans) are running a track event on *Friday May 19th *at *Streets of Willow*. Its super cheap, *only $140*, and track time is extreme (2 run groups with over 3.5 hours per run group). They are a great bunch of guys, and lots of fun, and their club loses money every time they throw a track event without enough drivers. Hence why I am here letting all my online bimmer friends know about it.

I actually live in San Fran but am flying down to make this event, it would be great to meet some of you and I can think of no better way to spend a Friday then driving on a race track!

Here is the link to sign up;

http://tinyurl.com/gg657
(mention my name in the comments field, just so Carlos, the organizer knows where you got the info!)

Hope to see some of you there!

--Rodger
www.mye46.net


----------

